# Switching my CFRC



## Fusaki (5 Feb 2003)

Does anyone know when the next JLRC is held at St. Jean? I have my interview coming up and if possible I‘d like to get the physical and medical done ASAP after that.

Also, I‘ve been going to CFRC Hamilton for all my appointments. Would it be bad form to go to Toronto if they can book appointments any sooner?


----------



## humint (6 Feb 2003)

OK. I have a lot of not sures here, so take this with a pinch of salt.

First off, I‘m not too sure if there is much of a problem with going to different recruiting centres (now, regiments, etc, that‘s something completely different), but I get the feeling that there is -- at least in terms of admin and getting files from one centre to another. I know, from personally experience, that files get shipped all over the place and sometimes get lost/misplaced/coffee spilt on them, etc. It can be a nightmare and may be best just to stick with one CFRC for the whole process.

But, if you want to get it done quickly, you may want to try to the Kitchener CFRC, they seem pretty quick and the waiting period is not that long. There are always cancellations, and you may be able to get in quicker that way.  

Not sure about Toronto, but I‘m thinking that all files usually end up in Hamilton if you are in the Brampt-Ham-K-W area.


----------

